# Anyone using a Hummingbird 596 Hd Di



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone using a Hummingbird 596 Hd Di on Lake Erie? My nephew got one last spring and loves it, other than he says the screen cannot be read if the boat speed is above 7 mph. I am trying to find out if this is normal for this unit or if maybe he has a setting that needs changed. Thanks for any feedback. Tom


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

The screen can be read, it just looks like it's solid baitfish all the way to the bottom! I have the same problem, I think you need a thru hull for it to work properly while on plane. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Silver Fox (Aug 20, 2012)

The good news is that this is fixable. Based on the description it sounds like a transducer placement or orientation issue. When you can get a good picture setting still but not when underway it is usually a transducer installation issue. In most cases a "good' transducer placement will work from dead still to around 20 mph or more. The flat surface of the transducer must be parallel to the flow of water across the bottom of the boat and not be subjected to turbulence by the surrounding equipment. 

I would call HB customer service and be ready to describe in detail the placement and location of the transducer along with the boat hull type. If you don't have time for a call the FAQ section is very helpful in detailing the requirements for a good installation.

If you aren't able to correct it on your own, send me a post and I'll help directly as much as I can. 

Happy New year and good fishin'


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank You Silver Fox for your help. I will work with him on it once spring arrives. And if we can't correct it with transducer mounting modifications, I will try contacting HB. I will let you know how we make out . Thanks Again


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks Misdirection for your reply, but after what Silver Fox said, we are going to attempt to eliminate the problem by modifying the mounting of the transducer. I will let you know what we find out.


----------

